# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Gülen okulları NYT manşetinde

## bozok

*Gülen okulları NYT manşetinde*


*DHA* 
ABD’nin en saygın gazetelerinden The New York Times, birinci sayfasından yayınladığı ’Türkiye bağlantılı okullar Teksas’ta büyüyor’ başlıklı haberinde Gülen Hareketi’nin ABD’deki eğitim ağlarını ve öğretmenler için alınan özel vizeleri gündeme getirdi. NYT, yayımladığı şemaya da, cemaatin ABD’de kurulu dernek ve vakıflarını gösterip, şemanın tepesinde bulunan Fethullah Gülen fotoğrafına bağladı.

Gazetede birinci sayfadan verilen haber, 20’inci sayfada tam, 21. sayfada da yarım sayfa olarak yayımlandı. Haber gazetenin internet sitesinde ise yaklaşık 7 sayfa yer buldu. Haberde Gülen Hareketi’nin ’Charter’ adı verilen kamu kaynaklarıyla işletilen özel okullardan, inşaatfaaliyetlerine, özel vize ile getirilen öğretmenlerden, okullardaki öğrencilerin başarısına kadar uzanan konuları işledi. NYT, TMD adlı bir inşaat firmasının kuruluşundan bir ay sonra Gülen’e yakınlığıyla bilinen Harmony (Uyum) Okulları’nın 8.2 milyonluk inşaat ihalesini kazandığını ve bu firmanın Türkiye ile bağlantılı olduğunu öne sürdü. TMD isimli inşaat firmasının 2009 yılından günümüze kadar 50 milyon dolarlık inşaat ihalesi aldığını yazan gazete, Harmony Okulları’nın 16 bin öğrenci ve 33 şube ile Teksas’taki en büyük kamu kaynakları kullanan özel okullar zinciri olduğunu, yıllık 100 milyon dolar yardım aldığını yazdı. 
 
Stephanie Saul imzalı haberde Fethullah Gülen’in karizmatik bir Türk Vaizi olduğu ve İslam’ın ılımlı yüzünü tüm dünyaya yayarak dinsel, sosyal ve milliyetçi bir hareket kurmak için kendini adadığı yazıldı. Gülen hareketiyle doğrudan bağlantılı olduğu belirtilen ve ABD’nin 25 eyaletinde 120 okul bulunduğu belirtilen haberde, okulların Amerikan öğrencilerinin genellikle başarısız olduğu bilim ve matematik konularında ağırlıklı olarak eğitim verdiği vurgulandı. Haberde ’Charter’ adı verilen ve Harmony adıyla bilinen bu okulların öteki kamu okullarına göre öğrenci başına 1-2 bin dolar arası daha az maliyet oluşturdukları için devlet tarafından tercih edildiği belirtildi. 
Harmony Okulları’nda 2011 yılında 1500 öğretmenin istihdam edildiği ve bunların 292’sinin ’yüksek nitelikli eleman’ olarak nitelenen ’H-1B’ vizesi sahibi olduğu yazıldı. ABD Federal üalışma Bakanlığı’nın ’H-1B’ vizesi sahibi bu Türk öğretmenlerin bir bölümünün yeterince deneyimli olmadığı ve okul yöneticilerinin çevrelerindeki Amerikalı öğretmenleri çalıştırmak istemediklerine yönelik iddiaları incelediği de anımsatıldı. Haberde bazı işçi sendikalarının bu durum nedeniyle okullara tepkili olduğu belirtildi.  


07.06.2011 17:54* / VATAN*

----------

